# My Giant Pumpkin Head!



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi everyone. So I actually made this Pumpkin Head last year but threw away his hat to force myself to make a better one. Well I just finished the new hat and wanted to share.

He sits on a body for a total height of 18', is illuminated and breathes fog.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Sweet! Maybe the worms won't get in him!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

What is the material of the pumpkin? Do you have any pictures of the body? West Virginia looks an awful lot like the northern California Sierra-Nevada foothills.

And then I saw your sig, so nevermind.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

MapThePlanet said:


> Sweet! Maybe the worms won't get in him!


HAHA! I hate those freakin worms!!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

dudeamis said:


> What is the material of the pumpkin? Do you have any pictures of the body? West Virginia looks an awful lot like the northern California Sierra-Nevada foothills.
> 
> And then I saw your sig, so nevermind.


Yeah i live in the countryside on the outskirts of the Shenandoah Mountains.

And yes! The tutorial is in my blog in my signature


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats looks great Rania!
The first I've seen of that size.
Anything over sized is cool especially Halloween related.
Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one humongous pumpkin head! Nicely done!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You can't go wrong with a giant pumpkin head! Love the look of him, and the new hat is nice and whimsical...very cool and well designed pumpkin head.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Rania said:


> Yeah i live in the countryside on the outskirts of the Shenandoah Mountains.
> 
> And yes! The tutorial is in my blog in my signature


I posted the how to on my facebook Halloween how to page, I think yours is the first one I haven't transferred from Hauntprojects.com


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you so much you guys! I am about to get started on a Witch the same size. I hope it works out!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

dudeamis said:


> I posted the how to on my facebook Halloween how to page, I think yours is the first one I haven't transferred from Hauntprojects.com


I saw! Thanks! I love for it to be shared. I actually found your fb page yesterday coincidentally. Good stuff


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Rania said:


> I saw! Thanks! I love for it to be shared. I actually found your fb page yesterday coincidentally. Good stuff


Yeah my "likes" nearly doubled the other day.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome prop! I love the size!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

dudeamis said:


> Yeah my "likes" nearly doubled the other day.


really? That is awesome!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

What a great looking pumpkin.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wonderful job on this guy, and a fantastic "how to". Very detailed and really helpful. Wow! You went through some Great Stuff! Looks awesome.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Lunatic said:


> Thats looks great Rania!
> The first I've seen of that size.
> Anything over sized is cool especially Halloween related.
> Great job!


Exactly!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

That is a fabulous pumpkin! I bow to you!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I love that Pumpkin head! Can't wait to see pics of him lit up at night with the fog.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow that is impressive. You don't do anything on a small scale do you??


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Copchick said:


> I love that Pumpkin head! Can't wait to see pics of him lit up at night with the fog.


Copchick have you seen the pics from last year?


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

spideranne said:


> Wow that is impressive. You don't do anything on a small scale do you??


Not really! I can't help it! It is just what I am used to doing. It's from my decade working in special events.


----------

